# Fisheye vs ultra wide for nikon



## Lunchbox (Jan 5, 2009)

I am looking to get into either a Tokina fisheye or there utra wide for my d200

I was looking at the nikon fisheye but i like the lil bit of adjustment tokina offers on theres.

I was wondering for those that own or use these lenses what your thoughts are on them an how often you use the fisheye or is one of those that spends more time in the bag than on the camera.

Main reason i want it is for interior shots such as tight areas with multiple people and theres alot of tightly packed buildings down here and i have to back up a good ways with my lenses to fit them and then i have to fight with power lines and trees in my shots.

any advice you can give is appreciated


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 5, 2009)

I would get as wide a lens as I could without actually getting a fish eye. 

Fish eye distort too much and if you want this look it is easy to do in photoshop yet imposible to remove.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 5, 2009)

Get a rectilinear ultra-wide angle lens, instead of a fish-eye.

ARRI Lens Tutorial - What is 'Rectilinear', What is a 'Fisheye'?


----------



## andrew99 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the sigma 10-20, which is an ultrawide Rectilinear lens (great lens, btw, I recomend it).. I was torn between this and a fisheye, but I went with the 10-20 since I thought it would be more useful, and I wasn't sure if the fisheye effect would get boring fairly quickly.  Anyway, it's been almost a year since buying that lens, and I still want a fisheye!  They are different lenses with different uses, so I guess you need both!


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 8, 2009)

I also use the sigma 10-20mm and i love it, its one of the lenses i use the most. Its really reasonably priced too. I think i picked mine up for like 479 from inkleys.


----------



## jonahr (Jan 12, 2009)

I would go with either the Nikon Fisheye or Tokina's 11-16 over the tokina fisheye. The nikon fish and the tokina 11-16 have an extra stop of aperture (f/2.8 vs. f/4) that could be very useful if you are shooting indoors.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 12, 2009)

Lostbox said:


> I would get as wide a lens as I could without actually getting a fish eye.


Remember though, the focal length has almost nothing to do with whether or not a lens has the fisheye effect.  You can have an 8mm lens that is perfectly flat-field and a 15mm that is fisheye.

It's not the focal length that determines it, it's whether or not the lens has aspherical elements.

(I'm 95% certain that is right. Guys, correct me if I'm inaccurate there)


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 12, 2009)

Aspherical lens elements are used to correct for spherical and optical aberrations.

Fisheye lenses started out for Astronomy to take whole sky views.


----------



## user name (Jan 13, 2009)

i also have a sigma 10 20 my favourite for sure


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 13, 2009)

i got tokina wide angle 11-16 2.8 , well i havent got it yet...adorama didnt bother to let me know it was on backorder till after i purchased


so maybe 10-14 days?...lol


----------



## bhop (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox said:


> i got tokina wide angle 11-16 2.8 , well i havent got it yet...adorama didnt bother to let me know it was on backorder till after i purchased
> 
> 
> so maybe 10-14 days?...lol



It's been backordered for a couple months now.. it does say on the page that it's backordered, before you order, but they put it way down near the bottom.  

I saw it in stock one day at bhphoto while I was at work.  This was just after my xmas bonus so I was excited.. a couple hours later, when I wasn't busy with work and was ready to place an order, it was sold out already.. this lens is a hot item


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the Tokina 12-24 and love it.  I will get a fisheye eventually, but it is low priority. I see it more as a fun toy to use on occassion, whereas my ultra-wide is on my camera a LOT.


----------



## yinwu (Jan 14, 2009)

I just got the Nikon 14mm 2.8 and I love it.  Not sure if that counts as ultra wide on your D200 though

here are some images from it
Photography By Yin Wu- powered by SmugMug


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 15, 2009)

bhop said:


> It's been backordered for a couple months now.. it does say on the page that it's backordered, before you order, but they put it way down near the bottom.
> 
> I saw it in stock one day at bhphoto while I was at work.  This was just after my xmas bonus so I was excited.. a couple hours later, when I wasn't busy with work and was ready to place an order, it was sold out already.. this lens is a hot item




i know i was excited because at the moment i ordered the backorder message wasnt there.

but i got an email and then they had the backorder message up the next day.:x

but for 100$ LESS than what my local camera store is selling it for i guess i will wait


----------

